
On the Design of Application Protocols - jacques_chester
http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc3117.txt
======
joshka
OP, what is the newsworthy part of TFA?

~~~
kro0ub
What's TFA?

~~~
jacques_chester
I presume he or she means "The Fucking Article".

~~~
joshka
yes

